# Scott Ransom 600 (26 Zoll) auf 24 Zoll umrüsten



## alehe (9. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem Ransom hat Scott ein Endurobike für Kinder herausgebracht. Das 400er und 600er Modell sind im Grunde identisch. Das 400er Modell lässt sich per Flipchip von 24 auf 26 Zoll umrüsten und wächst so über einen Zeitraum mit dem Fahrer mit.

Mein Sohn benötigt das 24 Zoll Modell. Da es aber ein Kurstück war überhaupt noch an das Bike zu kommen, kaufte ich die 26 Zoll Variante und möchte diese nun auf 24 Zoll umrüsten.

Folgende Komponenten sind derzeit auf dem 26 Zoll verbaut und müssten ausgetauscht werden:
*Vorderradnabe*
Formula DC-71 IS / 15x110mm
*Hinterradnabe*
Formula DC-3248 IS / Boost 12x148mm
*Speichen*
Stainless Black 15G / 1.8mm
*Felgen*
Syncros DP30 / 32H / 30mm
*Front Tire*
Kenda Hellkat K1201 / 60TPI / Faltmechanismus / 26 x 2,4
*Rear Tire*
Kenda Hellkat K1201 / 60TPI / Faltmechanismus / 26 x 2,4

Bei den Reifen habe ich an folgende gedacht:
Maxxis Minion DHF 3C MaxxGrip Downhill 24" Drahtreifen - Dimension: 24 x 2,4"

Könnt Ihr mir bitte anhand von euren Erfahrungen bei der Auswahl von Felgen, Speichen und Naben helfen.

Ich freue mich auf den Austausch.

Viele Grüße,
Alexander


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. März 2021)

Wie groß ist denn dein Junge, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das es auch mit 26 Zoll gehen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alehe (9. März 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn dein Junge, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das es auch mit 26 Zoll gehen könnte?



Tatsächlich ist er gerade Mal so groß, dass das 400er Modell passt. Mein Sohn ist 1,25m groß.

Grüße


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. März 2021)

Oha , stimmt.
Nettes Bikes ist es trotzdem mit schön geringer Überstandshöhe.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. März 2021)

Da du ja neue Laufräder benötigst, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen auf das Gewicht zu achten, und lieber schmalere Reifen aber dafür leichter zu nehmen.
Ich habe auch gerade erst das Fully meiner Tochter von etwas über 14kg auf knapp 12,5kg reduziert(ohne Carbon), das merkt man(Kind) deutlich.


----------



## alehe (9. März 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Da du ja neue Laufräder benötigst, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen auf das Gewicht zu achten, und lieber schmalere Reifen aber dafür leichter zu nehmen.
> Ich habe auch gerade erst das Fully meiner Tochter von etwas über 14kg auf knapp 12,5kg reduziert(ohne Carbon), das merkt man(Kind) deutlich.


Hast Du eine Empfehlung wie Du die neuen Laufräder aufbauen würdest?

Ich verbinde mit einem breiten Reifen (und die Maxxis sind in meinen Augen schon die "breiteren" und wiegen dementsprechend natürlich) mehr Reifenfederweg, also kann man den breiteren Reifen bei gleichem Durchschlagrisiko mit weniger Härte fahren. Der breitere Reifen hat auf bestimmten Untergründen mehr Spurtreue. Vom Grip wird es wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterschied geben, wobei, wenn der Reifen mit weniger Härte gefaren wird, springt er in ruppigen Passagen weniger und hat dadurch natürlich doch mehr Grip

Die originalen Laufräder wiegen gut 5kg.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Ivenl (9. März 2021)

Ich würde einfach welche bei vpace kaufen und Rocket Ron einbauen, kostet 250€ und ist unschlagbar leicht.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. März 2021)

Zum Laufradbau kann ich leider so gut wie gar nichts beitragen, die letzten habe ich mir vom User Coltseavers bauen lassen und bin top zufrieden.
Aber Vpace ist sicher auch eine sehr gute Addresse, so lang damit deine Achsspezifakotionen möglich sind.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. März 2021)

Bei den Reifen wäre meine Gewichtsschmerzgrenze bei Maximum 600g in 24 Zoll , da geht schon einiges.
Meine Tochter fährt auf dem Hardtail 26x2,1 mit 410g und 430g, da kommen jetzt noch die Revoloops für diesen Sommer rein.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. März 2021)

Hallo, dann klinke ich mich hier mal ein.

Das einfachste und günstigste wäre, du haust nochmal die Jungs von VPACE an z.B. @snoeren ob sie nicht doch noch einen 24" Laufradsatz für dich bauen können. Die waren bis vor kurzem für 199€ verfügbar und sind solide und leicht. Alles andere wird teurer werden, außer du machst alles selbst und hast alle Tools für den Laufradbau parat und müsstest diese nicht mehr kaufen.
Auf die Komponenten kommt nämlich bei einem Laufradbauer immer eine Gebühr für den Aufbau hinzu und die kann von 25€ pro Rad (ebay Kleinanzeigen) bis xxx€ bei LightWolf alles sein.

Leichte 24" Felgen die auch noch günstig sind und von Nicht-Händlern zu beziehen sind, kenne ich auch nur ZTR Crest (70€ pro Stück). Die Felgen, die VPACE nutzt sind glaube ich von WTB und können nur von Händlern in gewisser Stückzahl bezogen werden.


----------



## depongr (4. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt genau die gleiche Situation wie alehe.
Möchte das Scott Ransom 600 auf 24zoll Räder umrüsten.
Am liebsten wäre mir die beiden 24Zoll Kompletträder von einem Händler zu erwerben. Kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen?
@alehe: Interessant wäre auch wie du das Problem gelöst hast.
Danke 
Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXx Xander xXx (5. November 2021)

Hätte gerade ein Scott Ransom in 24" was ich auf 26" umbauen soll... will jemand tauschen?
Raum Innsbruck.

LG


----------



## P3 Killa (5. November 2021)

Ich habe noch einen neuen, ungefahrenen 26" Satz. Wir haben gleich nach dem Kauf auf was leichteres, selbst gebautes gewechselt haben.


----------

